
PHP-Watcher - seregazhuk
https://sergeyzhuk.me/2019/10/18/php-watcher/
======
donalhunt
How does this deal with existing connections?

One of the use cases is long-lived requests (e.g. uploading a file). If you
restart the daemon and kill the existing connections, it's not going to make
users happy. So only benefical in development environments?

